# A cockatiel's memory



## SoCalGal (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a funny experience this morning which got me to thinking about the strength of a cockatiel's memory. Back in September we took in a male who was found standing under a truck in a parking lot. We attempted to find the owners, but were unable to. We had the bird checked out by an avian vet, and aside from his weight being a bit low and the bird showing signs of being through the wars in the wild (his crest was pretty bad, etc.) he was pronounced healthy. A recheck a few weeks later showed a continued weight gain.

Somewhere on this forum is a description I wrote of what happened with "Dexter" in the months following. Briefly, he did not come around the way one would expect. In fact the only inroads I have made with him to date is switching him from 100% seeds to pellets, getting him to stand on a stick (not a finger) and accepting millet from my fingers. No playing with toys, no eating of any kind of vegetable or other "people" food. His chirp is strange as well. But we've accepted him and keep trying to get him to be more like a bird. We're not novices. We have another cockatiel as well as two budgies, and have had others over the years.

Anyhow, as I was chatting with him this morning and doing the step-up bit, I happened to call him "baby." There was a definite reaction. "Baby" is not a term we normally use. Dexter's reaction was subtle, but it was there, sort of like when a dog perks up his ears. My adult son joined me as I spoke to the bird and agreed there was a reaction. Dexter, aka Baby also poked at a toy and his mirror, for the first time, as well as sort of moved towards me on the side of the cage when I called.

So, am I imagining things? Just a few days ago we were looking in earnest for a bird specialist who might be able to help us with Dexter, and now this. Other than the memories this bird certainly has from his days in the wild (or at least impressions) could he remember what he was last called, even in a house where we strongly suspect he was largely ignored?

Sorry this is so long but wanted to get it all down here. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I would assume that yes the bird would remember their name from their previous home.
Just like if a dog was re-homed, it's not like they'll forget their original name, even years later.
Birds are extremely intelligent as well, so I would say yes. :')
(I have no experience with this though, so we'll see what other people say ;P )


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it's highly possible he would remember his name or at least respond to the word because it's familiar from his past. On a side note, it seems like he's hit the jackpot with you! If he has indeed come from a family where he was largely ignored and only on seed, then he is in a much better place with you and will end up a very spoiled and happy guy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I definitely think birds have amazing memories...they can hold grudges you know? My mom clipped her boy's wings and for three days he wouldn't go near her or eat any veggies she offered him. He eventually got over it but they do remember things. Especially if it was something repeated to them over and over again.


----------

